# Myspace anyone?



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Does anyone here have myspace? If so ADD ME ASAP!If not find more about me...

http://www.myspace.com/_shea_shea_


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

OUch that hurt my eyes.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol she loves colors...
Hmm I used to have aspace in MSN... but I don't update regularly... Ouch


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2005)

very bright....
that music is kind of annoying. lol
i have a myspace...somewhere....lol


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> but was that a pic of you licking some guy's cheek?.


I don't think that it is...


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> ha ha ha! sweetness! looks awesome....but was that a pic of you licking some guy's cheek?.......i don't wanna know


No, that is a pic of one of my really good friends lickng her boyfriends cheek.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

BettaMommy said:


> No, that is a pic of one of my really good friends lickng her boyfriends cheek.


yeah, cuz that _soo_ much more normal...


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm on myspace but nothing special on it... just signed up and that was it


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

shev said:


> yeah, cuz that _soo_ much more normal...


Well that is how my friend is...she does totally random things...like that...and if you go to her profile and read the comment under the pic it says..."screw axe...this is how I get my dirty boy clean"...just ta let ya know and all.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I got trouble with the publishing via email... can anyone help me?


----------

